# First day



## rebeccaD (Jan 19, 2011)

Today was my first day of the divorce proceeding and I am winning right now and I have a great lawyer on my side.Hearings on my side and my husband's side.Then it was over a couple shot guns I wanted back which are mine.He claimed that he bought them which was full of BS.I have the paperwork on both of them and I purchased them a year ago.Judge called my husband a huge liar and I get them back,has to return them to me within 10 days or else.Claimed I sold his Honda and I did not.It was repoed,he was behind 4 monthes payment on this car.Judge did not buy his story and turned it down I pay him for the value of this car.I got the info from the repo company on this that repoed his Honda.The judge did see this too.My parents were behind me supporting me including a couple friends of mine.Looks like it will not take very long,at least 3 weeks.No children or child support issues,We do not have any children together which is best part.


----------

